# Half paralyzed rat -URGENT



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I rescued a baby rat from the Pet store yesterday, he looked injured and I decided to take him home. After a day he still looks bad, it looks like he might have a fractured back or nect, he can move all his limbs and tail as far as I can tell but he keeps on falling around and cant walk, he falls in circles and tries to walk with his tummy on the floor. His coordination is completely off and its horrible seeing him like that. 

Any idea what might be wrong or what I can do to help him? there is no vets around me that specialize with rats.

Thanx

I can upload a video if its neccessary


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I would take him to the vet regardless... no vets around me specialise in rats, however they have always treated my rats to a satisfactory standard... and this sounds urgent :/


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

2 videos:

http://www.brutalupload.com/file/index.php?f=Eu6VuoZW

Sorry i dont have youtube and that stuff


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ill try to take him, just short on money as well and vets are very expensive in South-Africa


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

It sounds like it could be an inner ear infection or something neurological if he's walking around in circles and keeps falling. I would definitely agree, take him to the vet as soon as you can.

Here is some info on inner ear infections: http://ratguide.com/health/auricle_ear/otitis_media_otitis_interna_labyrinthitis.php

And here is some info on neurological issues: http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

He DEFINITELY needs to go to the vet! He looks very ill :-(


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would say if he's a young rat its probably inner ear. If he has this he needs a strong dose of antibiotics for a few weeks, even then if he's had it for a while it may leave him woth a headtilt, but rats can live happily with these with minimal adjustments, is be more worried about ilness and the fact ear infections can spread if left untreated and they are very hard to treat if they get into the brain. If its neurological then he will benefit from steroids, look for weakness in one side, or a lack of grip in his front paws, or a confused expression.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He does have weakness in one side and a lack of grip in his front paws. I will take him to the vet as soon as I have money to. Is there anything i can give him from pharmacy until then?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If he's showing those symptoms then honestly there's not much you can do for him. It sounds very neurological. There's 3 things that can cause those kind of symptoms on top of the ear infection symptoms;

*Stroke - this will have come on suddenly and may get better slowly, steroids help speed this up, however the chances of reoccurance is high, there's a drug that can reduce this risk, i can dig up it's name if you think your vet will try something new. If they don't reoccur rats can recover fully or at least get to the point of a good quality of life

*Pituartry tumour / Brain Tumour - there's no real way to tell teh difference between these two without an x-ray or PM, however it doesn't really matter, the treatment is the same. The symptoms will have come on slowly and gradually get worse. Steroids can help improve this a fair bit (the symptoms are caused by pressure being put on the brain, steroids are powerful anti inflamatorys), however as the tumour will continue to grow the prognosis isn't good, though you can buy significant happy time for the rats (i had one rat live an extra 2 months happily on steroids). They can't recover from it, really it's a case of managing it as best as possible until quality of life gets too low and having them put to sleep. It's worth noting that the later symptoms can be pretty horrible including in ability to eat/move and fitting, often i find it's better to put to sleep earlier rather than later if this is suspected (just had to do this with one of my lads  ) . 

*Menangitis / encephalitis - This is a brain infection, it appears very much like a brain tumour, however it can follow on from a facial abcess or ear infection, the treatment is steroids and strong anitbiotic dosage. Baytril is't the best, there's one thats better at crossing the blood brain boundary i can dig up for you if you want. Generally though there's not much of a better outlook to the one above.

In terms of what you can do from the pharmacy, probably not a lot i'm afraid. Give him lots of nice mushy foods like baby food and there's a small chance if it is caused by brain inlamation that using a anti-inflamatory pain killer like kids ibuprofene suspension might help (in theory on this one, i would always go steroids first with brain issues, can make a big difference). For the 7+ liquid suspension sold in the uk the dosage for an adult 500g rat is 1-3ml, i would go mid-top end of this in the hope it would make a difference. It's not good for them long term but honestly with neurological issues there's rarely a long term

I'm sorry if i'm quite bleak about this, like i mentioned i had this with one of my lads last week, big hugs, i do know what your going through and it's one of my most hated rat illnesses


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It's sounding like a PT to me.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well the pet store said he was looking fine the day before  Thank you all sooo much for your help and advice, I will be calling vets tomorrow, maybe one of them will help me


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He looks a bit better today, woke up and saw he climbed on the cage bars, also feeding him some baby food that he doesnt mind eating


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> He looks a bit better today, woke up and saw he climbed on the cage bars, also feeding him some baby food that he doesnt mind eating


Is he still circling?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just falling sideways. He has figured out how to try clean himslf now but he still falls sideways when he is standing still or trying to walk


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Just falling sideways. He has figured out how to try clean himslf now but he still falls sideways when he is standing still or trying to walk


Definitely sounds like inner ear infection. I assume his head is tilted as well?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

No its not tilted... He just falls over. Always to the same side, but his head is straight


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I can upload another video again? This time its day so it will look better


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Read similar thread called "WALKING FUNNY"*

_You will find similar information on post entitled Walking Funny - before your post.
- Sandy_


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not really any information in that post though


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Took Snowy to the vet today, he says it looks like brain damage and swelling on the brain  he gave me some meds so keep fingers crossed please


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Best of luck, did he give you steroids? These typically have names starting with Pred* or Dex*, they are by far the most effective with brain issues


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Took Snowy to the vet today, he says it looks like brain damage and swelling on the brain  he gave me some meds so keep fingers crossed please



I finally got to see the video. It could be many things inner ear infection that has spread to the brain, neurological issues. What did your vet give you for it? Can you tellme the exact names of the meds? I really really hope they sent you home with an antibiotic (or 2) and either a steroid or metacam for pain./inflammation. That baby could easily die without help. I had a girl who had inner ear infection, a slightly older girl than your wee one. She was responding to antibiotics then things went bad. She ended up similarly to your baby, and I had to have her put to sleep so she wouldn't suffer.

I only had Athena for 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He gave me:

Looks like Eco Epilept (Epileptical meds)
Looks like Beytil (Antibiotic)
Dexa (cortizone)

Been giving the epileptical one every hour but my baby doesnt really move or open his eyes, I hope it is just because he is dozed with meds
He did look in the ears and says its perfectly clear, no infection


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> He gave me:
> 
> Looks like Eco Epilept (Epileptical meds)
> Looks like Beytil (Antibiotic)
> ...


The EcoEpilep is a homeopathic treatment, I assume the hourly wil change to daily soon enough? 

http://www.vetproductsonline.co.za/...medicines/11728-ECO-EPILEP-50ML-Special-order


VETERINARY INDICATIONS: This is an oral homoeopathic remedy for use as an adjuvant in the treatment of pre-diagnosed epilepsy and head injuries in animals. Barkers syndrome in foals, Brain oedema, delirium, Concussion, convulsions, fits, Corneal injuries, pupils � contracted, dilated or sluggish, retinal haemorrhage, Encephalitis, epilepsy paralysis, paresis, Head injuries, head pressing, Inner ear abnormalities, Nystagmus, Spinal injuries ,acute and chronic DOSAGE: In principle, animals with an acute epilepsy or head injuries* may be treated with ECO-EPILEP half hourly for four doses, followed by three hourly treatments for a further three doses, then continue three times daily until control is achieved. Only begin to reduce existing medication when patient has been seizure-free for three weeks and take a further six weeks to remove medicines completely. *

The baytril is an antibiotic (btw a lot of times you cannot see an ear infection as it is deep inside,but the baytril may help f it is one0

The dexamethasone is a steroid to reduce the inflammation on the poor brain.

Can you syringe food/liquids into your baby? I use a medicating syringe and use Ensure or watery baby cereal...put the syringe in the mouth and let them swallow or lick it off.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is him now, wont open his eyes still.

Wanted to show my other 3 boys but it wont upload my photos for some reason


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea i have a siringe and some baby food, ill make him eat now because he refused earlier


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it ok if I miss 1 or 2 of the hourly one's? Just I have class


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Is it ok if I miss 1 or 2 of the hourly one's? Just I have class


He has to eat voluntarily, do not give him any if he doesn't swallow as he will just inhale it into his lungs. The syringing just makes it easier for a sick or old rat to get the nutrition with as little energy spent as possible.

The hourly stuff is homeopathic, so missing a couple of doses won't matter, but honestly, I think your baby will be gone by the time you come back. He's likely dying right now. I am very sorry. I was devastated over Athena even though I am used to fighting for sick rats that come into rescue, I felt really bad over this one.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is still going  and he swallows his food if i put it in his mouth. I hope he makes it to tomorrow, doctor said to give him dexamethasone if he is not better by tonight so I will do that


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

The dexamethasone is not doing my rattie good. He was fine a bit earlier, trying to cuddle with my other rats(I wach them very closely, they wont hurt him) and he was moving and eating, after the dexamethasone he is once again limp and half dead. Is this normal?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> The dexamethasone is not doing my rattie good. He was fine a bit earlier, trying to cuddle with my other rats(I wach them very closely, they wont hurt him) and he was moving and eating, after the dexamethasone he is once again limp and half dead. Is this normal?


No he's either resting, or getting sicker...the dexamethasone will reduce the inflammation on the brain causing the issues...its used with "miraculous" results for stroke and pituitary tumour regularly. Sadly Athena also didn't respond to the dex either, she was too sick.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is a little bit better, he can keep him head straight when i hold him (it used to fall sideways) still cant walk but he tries very hard to. He started washing himself and he has a huge appetite


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> He is a little bit better, he can keep him head straight when i hold him (it used to fall sideways) still cant walk but he tries very hard to. He started washing himself and he has a huge appetite


That would be the dex...the antibiotics will take a few days to kick in. I really hope you can save him!


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope so too. We have bonded so closely now with me feeding him and he just wants to be with me all the time


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> I hope so too. We have bonded so closely now with me feeding him and he just wants to be with me all the time


((hugs))

Just don't let him get dehydrated...sick rats that get dehydrated are really in danger.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck! My susie had a stroke nearly 2 weeks back. She is fighting back! Still on baby food but drinking and climbing on her own!


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck! Hope she feels better soon


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Peppercat101 said:


> Good luck! Hope she feels better soon


Thank you! She is getting there! The long nights of getting up every two hours to give her water are over XD.

Hows your rattie getting on?


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope your ratty gets better, I will keep you in my thoughts. Keep fighting!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Omg, go Rattie go!  Keep fighting! I really hope this baby makes it.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is a bit better but still not 100%, he can eat out of his own bowl but still need to hold his head sometimes while he eats, he is not very keen on drinking water, dont know why but he takes a sip or 2 from me every now and then. He has started putting up fights when I try to give him meds and I guys thats also good. But he still falls over while he walks. He has 0.3ml of antibiotics left so 3 days left.... I feels so sorry for him


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

By the way, these are my other lovely boys http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?50340-Meet-shadow-Remy-and-Emile just had to show


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Awh they are so cute! Susie will only drink a tiny bit but the baby food conintains alot of water so as long as she is eating that Im okay about it  She had a bit of a bad day yesterday so she is sleeping it off  

I feel sorry for them as well, but it feels so great when they start making improvements


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

My rattie is a bit better but im afraid it looks like its at a standstill now, he is able to keep his head up and nibble on stuff but still walks funny and falls over when he tries to wash himself. Still doesnt want to drink water though


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> My rattie is a bit better but im afraid it looks like its at a standstill now, he is able to keep his head up and nibble on stuff but still walks funny and falls over when he tries to wash himself. Still doesnt want to drink water though


Darn, I was hoping he would be feeling a bit better now. How long has he been on the antibiotics again?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

6 days...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> 6 days...


But only baytril as an antibiotic? It probably not enough and he needs a combo of antibiotics. After this if he doesn't improve, you will have to make a big decision.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

If he is not better by Wednesday, I am taking him back to the vet. If the vet says it wont get better then... I dont know


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> If he is not better by Wednesday, I am taking him back to the vet. If the vet says it wont get better then... I dont know


Be prepared to make a hard decision if so, we shall pray he improves but at this point he won't be able to survive without constant attention from you. ((hugs))


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanx and yea it will be hard but I wont le him live like this if he cant be cured. Its too cruel. If its his time, I will let him go. Then I will get another baby(healthy one) from the pet store as a tribute  save another life.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Thanx and yea it will be hard but I wont le him live like this if he cant be cured. Its too cruel. If its his time, I will let him go. Then I will get another baby(healthy one) from the pet store as a tribute  save another life.


Have you thought of rescue instead of buying a rat? Plus you really should get 2 babies.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I buy feeder rat (think thats what they called, bred for snake food) and I have 3 other rats, not sure if I have space for 2 more...


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Might buy 2 more, expanding their playground in the next few days ... I dont know of any rescue places close to me, Im in South Africa


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Might buy 2 more, expanding their playground in the next few days ... I dont know of any rescue places close to me, Im in South Africa


Ahh that is understandable! Its great you have such a good rat vet there


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is not really a rat vet but he knows what he is doing


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> He is not really a rat vet but he knows what he is doing


That is all that matters! I know rat vets who are terrible and refuse to try anything,. using old school ineffective treatments, etc


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Snowy walked about 3 steps straight today!! I am so excited! I know its not much and that he still falls over a lot but I have to have hope


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

peppercat101 said:


> snowy walked about 3 steps straight today!! I am so excited! I know its not much and that he still falls over a lot but i have to have hope


fantastic!


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Awh Yay!


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

He walked a bit more today, he still falls over but yea, was his last day on meds today (im sure he is happy about that), Im going away for 4 days so I hope he will be ok, Im having a friend look after my ratties.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> He walked a bit more today, he still falls over but yea, was his last day on meds today (im sure he is happy about that), Im going away for 4 days so I hope he will be ok, Im having a friend look after my ratties.


The only gave you a few days of meds?? This boy will need weeks and weeks


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea only a few days... think I should go back?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Yea only a few days... think I should go back?


yes, you are getting improvement...its worth it to get more abs and dexamethasone.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Im not sure if I can go tomorrow and if I can leave my friend to give him meds... Im going away till sunday


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Snowy looks a lot better. He tries to run and is getting fast again. I dont want to put the burden of meds on my friend so I hope he is better by Monday or ill take him back again. Ill let you guys know how he is doing by then


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck to little Snowy!!


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Snowy still acting the same but I have noticed 2 black "growths", it looks like scabs but black. One on his neck and one next to his wee-wee, anyone maybe know what the cause might be? Im planning on taking him to vet soon again


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Also his tail is looking weird, dry and crumpled...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

He might have ring tail, caused by dry air... you can rub a little bit of vegetable or coconut oil on his tail to help hydrate it.

Can you get a picture of his tail and the black growths?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

He could also be dehydrated. I'd try to get him to drink some Pedialyte.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I will try get a picture though the growths are hard to see, also I will try to find Pedialyte. He hasnt drank a lot of water lately, but merely because he refuses to


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hope snowy gets better. I would give pedialyte to help with possible dehydration and try to get him back to the vets


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah it looks like its too dry at your place. Do you have a humidifier you can run in the room with him? Can you rub his tail with olive or veggie oil to add more moisture to it? Do you see any constrictions/rings on the tail at all?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I will go buy some olive oil, only have sunflower and yes its covered in rings. And no I dont have a humidifier.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> I will go buy some olive oil, only have sunflower and yes its covered in rings. And no I dont have a humidifier.


He could also be dehydrated so worry about that as well. Do you know how to do the skin pinch test to determine the state of a rat's hydration?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

No I dont


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> No I dont


gently pinch/pulland twist the skin over the shouldes...a hydrated healthy rat the skin should snap back into place within a second...if it takes a few seconds you have a dehydrated rat, if the skin stays tented then you have a severely dehydrated rat. Dehydration can kill a sick or ailing rat and with his skin looking like that my guess is he's not getting enough liquids by far. You might need to syringe it into his mouth.

_Homemade rehydrating formula: 10 oz warm water, 1 tsp sugar, 1/3 tsp salt. Mix well, refrigerate extra, warm up to feed._


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

It seems to be snapping back but he is still very small so it is hard to see. So I might give him the rehydrating formula anyway. I dont have time to take him to vet yet


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Snowy went back to vet today, he gave me centasol, calvazano and Baytril. Not sure about the spelling


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope he gets better than this but I am starting to lose hope and I dont really know what to do


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> I hope he gets better than this but I am starting to lose hope and I dont really know what to do


Its says your video is private so I cannot view it. I am so so sorry Peppercat.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not private anymore


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Not private anymore


Still says private


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh that is heartbreaking!! Snowy is such a sweet little guy. I understand, the neuro is just not improving like it would with a stroke...it looks more like a genetic issue


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

What would you have done in my case?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> What would you have done in my case?


I don't think there's a lot left you can do. Unfortunately this may be as good as he ever gets and its not much of a life


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

How long should I wait before I decide?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I think i must let him go. I agree this is not a life for a rat, he cant even wash himself properly and he cant play and run and climb on things. Altough he got better and i dont really want to give up on him, I think he is suffering and it breaks my heart.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

So sorry  You will know when it's time, it just feels "right"


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Im taking him on monday, we had a heart to heart and his eyes looks so sad and tired so I decided to do it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Im taking him on monday, we had a heart to heart and his eyes looks so sad and tired so I decided to do it


You are doing the best thing for him. You both tried so hard but his body is frailer than his spirit. I am so terribly sorry for both of you


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you, and thanx for all the help and advice. I am going to buy a new baby as a tribute to Snowy, so that at least by letting him go, i could save another life


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Peppercat101 said:


> Thank you, and thanx for all the help and advice. I am going to buy a new baby as a tribute to Snowy, so that at least by letting him go, i could save another life


If you can, get 2 babies. And if you can find rescue babies go that route.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you know of any rat rescue places in Pretoria, South Africa? And how many rats can this cage hold:


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you know of any rat rescue places in Pretoria, South Africa? And how many rats can this cage hold:<br> <img style="margin: 1px;" src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7922&stc=1" attachmentid="7922" alt="" id="vbattach_7922" class="previewthumb">


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah right now rescues are full and need to find loving homes for their rats 

I dont know of any there 

About the cage it looks small maybe 2-3 ... if that


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Where do i find one?


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

I already have 3 rats... I have a hamster cage as well but they grow out of it. I do let them out every possible minute I can, will it be ok to add rats?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

What are the measurements? That will help us


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You already have 3 rats in that cage? Darn that may already be too many 

The picture may be misleading though, so the measurements will help us to determine better.

As for rescues in your area...yeah i doubt there are any rescues so I understand buying...now.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea, 2 big ones and one small one. If I get money i plan to buy another one and add them together

Dimentions: 61.5cm x 38cm x 60,5 cm


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

It says only two at most should be in that cage. Adding on is a very good idea


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well they are out in their play area almost the whole day everyday but yes, i will buy an extension when I have money again. I will rescue a baby (or two) and keep them in my nice 2 story hamster cage, Then buy another big one at the end of the month


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't get anymore until you get another rat cage


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Snowy is saying goodbye in 2 hours


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I cried for a good long while after reading all of the updates.

You did so much for Snowy and fought so hard for him. It says a lot about you as a person. You are a wonderful human being and Snowy will be waiting for you at the Bridge to thank you.


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you it is going to be hard letting him go but it has to be done.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My heart is with you today Peppercat. I am also having a sick boy put to sleep,but mine is old and sick and he's had a long life. BUT you gave your Snowy the best weeks of his life, and to a rat that is all that matters. You gave him care and love, and he knows it and appreciates it...I really wish you didn't have to make this terrible decision, but I am very glad you are. ((hugs))


----------



## Peppercat101 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your support and help , I appreciate it. Snowy went peacefully while lying in my hands, the vet is going give him to an organization that buries pets in a cemetry with lots of trees and grass. It was a sad day but I am sure snowy is now at peace


----------

